# 3. MTB Marathon der Polizei



## BiMa (31. März 2010)

Hallo an alle.

Die Bereitschaftspolizei des Saarlandes richtet am 02.06.2010 ihren 3. MTB Marathon aus.
Start ist wie immer auf dem Saarbrücker Wackenberg.
Es gibt 3 Strecken (30 km, 45 km, 66 km)
Der Erlös geht an einen guten Zweck (Hilfe für krebskranke Kinder und Kinderhospiz).

Mehr unter

http://www.bike-help.de/


Bin die beiden ersten Veranstaltungen mitgefahren.
War echt gut.


BiMa


----------



## crazyeddie (31. März 2010)

war wirklich ne sehr schöne veranstaltung, ich bin wieder dabei wenn es irgendwie geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CassandraComplx (1. April 2010)

...aber wie im letzten Jahr auch wieder mitten in der Woche


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (1. April 2010)

Hab mich angemeldet. War letztes Jahr schon dabei. Super Veranstaltung. Freu mich schon.

VG
Marco


----------



## oli241 (1. April 2010)

Ich bin dieses Jahr auf jeden Fall dabei.
Hab mir extra Urlaub genommen.


----------



## atlas (1. April 2010)

Hallo

So kurz nach dem Saarschleifen-marathon ?

Muß ich mir noch mal überlegen.Zumal die Strecke sehr anspruchslos war(zumindest im letztem Jahr).
Aber für nen Guten Zweck würd ich trotzdem wieder mitfahren.

Gruß

Atlas


----------



## Dämon__ (1. April 2010)

Dabei kannst du dir doch so schön das Lacktat aus den Beinen fahren.
Bin dieses Jahr auch dabei.


----------



## BiMa (28. April 2010)

Hallo,
habe diese Woche mit den Organisatoren gesprochen.
Momentan gingen noch nicht so viele Meldungen ein, wie erhofft.
Es wäre schon, wenn sich noch einige melden würden, denn die Veranstaltung ist wiklich für einen guten Zweck.
Es wäre schön, wenn man das Vorjahresergebnis (15 000 ) erreichen würde.


http://www.bike-help.de/


LG


BiMa


----------



## CassandraComplx (29. April 2010)

BiMa schrieb:


> Momentan gingen noch nicht so viele Meldungen ein, wie erhofft.




 wenn ich mich selbst zitieren darf:


CassandraComplx schrieb:


> ...aber wie im letzten Jahr auch wieder mitten in der Woche


 

Sorry, aber warum legt man so ne Veranstaltung nicht aufs WE


----------



## Marc74 (29. April 2010)

...oder zumindestens auf den 03.06.10. Das wäre dann auch mitten in der Woche, wenn man daran unbedingt festhalten will. 
Dann wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Dämon__ (29. April 2010)

Ach kommt schon...dann macht ihr halt mal ein Tag blau, ist doch für einen guten Zweck.
Bin auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## puremalt (29. April 2010)

Das ist wohl werktags, damit auch genügend Polizisten teilnehmen können, denn, Zitat:

_Für die saarländischen Polizeibeamtinnen und -beamten handelt es sich um eine dienstliche Sportveranstaltung mit der Gewährung von dienstlichem Unfallschutz_

Aber die könnten ja auch mal einen freien Tag opfern. Ist ja schließlich für einen guten Zweck  Am folgenden Feiertag bekämen die locker die doppelte Menge an Leuten zusammen.

Schließlich hab ich letztes Jahr auch einen Tag Urlaub genommen. Mach ich aber nicht jedes Jahr. Und so geht es wohl vielen, deshalb die geringen Anmeldezahlen.

Aber wer hin will: Die Veranstaltung war letztes Jahr bestens organisiert und ist empfehlenswert.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (29. April 2010)

Am 03.06. wäre ich auch für nen Guten Zweck mitgefahren ,aber einen Tag Urlaub geht nicht.

evt. nächstes Jahr
LG
Tom-Tom


----------



## vega970 (29. April 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Das ist wohl werktags, damit auch genügend Polizisten teilnehmen können, denn, Zitat:
> 
> _Für die saarländischen Polizeibeamtinnen und -beamten handelt es sich um eine dienstliche Sportveranstaltung mit der Gewährung von dienstlichem Unfallschutz_
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es! Und nicht nur für Polizei-Beamte auch für sonstige Beamte
ist das eine dienstliche Veranstaltung!


----------



## Oberaggi (30. April 2010)

Kann mich den Werktätigen nur anschließen.
Am Wochenende oder Feiertag wäre ich auch dabei.

Ein Brückentag wäre noch ein Kompromiss, ist aber wohl nicht gewollt.


----------



## BiMa (2. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
warum der Marathon während der Woche stattfindet, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund.
Die Organisatoren (ca. 5) sind alle Polizisten, welche ihre Wochenenden oftmals damit verbringen, zu irgendwelchen Einsätzen zu müssen.
Die Veranstaltung wird von ihnen nebenbei organisiert. Wer weis, was für ein Aufwand dahintersteckt sowohl was Organisation wie auch Genehmigungsverfahren angeht (die Strecke geht z.B. durch 3 Forstverwaltungen, welche alle ihr o.k. geben müssen), kann ermessen was diese Leute da leisten.
Weiterhin wäre am Wochenende die Infrastruktur des Geländes auf dem Wackenberg nicht nutzbar, welche allen Teilnehmern zu gute kommt.
Und nur unter diesen Voraussetzungen, ist eine solche Organisation, welche ja von allen gelobt wird, zu machen

Es ist daher kein böser Wille nicht am WE zu starten, sondern es sind ganz einfach Sachzwänge.


BiMa


----------



## puremalt (3. Mai 2010)

Keiner will Engagement kleinreden und ich weiß ansatzweise, was eine solche Veranstaltung für Arbeit macht, aber bei allen sonstigen CTFs und Marathons geht's auch am WE und gerade bei CTFs sind oft noch weniger Planer beteiligt, bei manchmal gleicher Qualität. Wobei ich wiederholen muss: eure Veranstaltung ist allerbestens organisiert  Nur könntet ihr eben mit Sicherheit mit bedeutend mehr Teilnehmern rechnen, wenn ihr das wenigstens am Brückentag macht. Oder ist da auch erhöhte Einsatzbereitschaft?

Ich find's einfach schade um diese schöne Veranstaltung, dass durch den Werktag so viele von der Teilnahme abgeschreckt werden.

Aber nochmals: wer letztes Jahr nicht dabei war, sollte das wirklich mal mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Holdi* (7. Mai 2010)

Kann nirgends auf der Homepage Infos über die gefahrenen Höhenmeter für die verschiedenen Strecken - zumindesten für 30 oder 45 km - finden. Hat jemand aus der Vergangenheit noch was in Erinnerung?


----------



## atlas (7. Mai 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> Kann nirgends auf der Homepage Infos über die gefahrenen Höhenmeter für die verschiedenen Strecken - zumindesten für 30 oder 45 km - finden. Hat jemand aus der Vergangenheit noch was in Erinnerung?



Hallo

Das hatte ich im Vorjahr auch schon erfragen wollen-ohne Erfolg.Aber nur so viel,die "Langdistanz" hat gefühlt ca. 900 hm.Also mehr Waldautobahn.Anfangs sind wir im Pulk mit ca. 35 Sachen an der Saar endlang geradelt,das war schon etwas öde.Richtige Trails sind leider Mangelware bzw. nicht vorhanden.


Gruß

Atlas

Aber trotzdem: Es is fürn juten Zweck.


----------



## *Holdi* (7. Mai 2010)

Wenn bei 70 km 900 hm zu verrichten sind, wirds wohl bei den 30 oder 45 km auch höchstens 500 hm sein. Also ist die 45 km Strecke auch bei noch nicht "optimalen" Fitnessstand gut zu fahren. 

Danke nochmals. Muß erst mal schauen, wie das da mit dem Urlaub klappt. :-(


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Mai 2010)

etwa 64,5km und 940hm sagen meine aufzeichnungen.


----------



## *Holdi* (9. Mai 2010)

Da ich gestern eher unplanmäßig meinen 3h Wochenendeausfahrt mit 55 km und 900 hm recht gut überstanden habe, habe ich mich heute mal für die 45 km angemeldet. Hoffe nur, daß das mit dem Urlaub klappt für den 2. Juni.

@ mit-alu-heizen
Dann können wir ja dort in SB nach dem Rennen einen Trinken gehen, wollten wir ja letztes Jahr in IGB schon machen. 

LG Holdi


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (11. Mai 2010)

Moin Holdi

Klar können wir machen, konnte noch ein Kumpel aus Bayern überreden herzukommen. haben uns auch für die 45 Km angemeldet. das schaffst du schon.

Bis denn dann.

VG
Marco


----------



## *Holdi* (11. Mai 2010)

Hoffe, daß Sven auch Urlaub kriegt, der wollte nämlich auch mit. Er will ich aber deshalb erst kurzfristig anmelden. 

Bis dann! 

Holdi


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2010)

ich hab mich auch angemeldet, werde 66km anpeilen. 
@holdi, dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder.


----------



## *Holdi* (19. Mai 2010)

JarJarBings schrieb:


> ich hab mich auch angemeldet, werde 66km anpeilen.
> @holdi, dann sehen wir uns ja auch mal wieder.


 
nennt mich JarJarBings *seufz*

Ok, dann weiß ich ja wer Du bist! 

Wollte erst die 30er fahren - bin ja noch etwas unfitt - aber dann doch für die 45er entschieden. Wird ja nicht so schlimm sein. 
Was macht unser Inlinerausflug, oder bist darüber schon hinweg und fährst nur noch den Uhu hoch.

LG Holdi


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2010)

nee, lass mal, radweg geht gar nicht.  
ich war am wochenende im allgäu, bei 0,8 grad im schnee radfahren, 11km, 600hm.... da interessiert mich der radweg nimmer. 
am uhu war ich leider immer noch nicht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Holdi* (19. Mai 2010)

Macht nix, hab mir sowieso eine GA-Strecke im Wald gesucht und bin nur noch selten dort.

Kommst Du alleine oder bringst Du Deinen Mann oder Freundin mit?


----------



## JarJarBings (19. Mai 2010)

ga-strecke? das is genau was?
ich komm mit ner freundin, kind is in der schule, mann bei der arbeit.


----------



## popeye_mzg (19. Mai 2010)

Dann sind ja doch noch ein paar Leute hier aus dem Forum vor Ort 

Sind wohl nicht alle solche Miesepeter


----------



## *Holdi* (19. Mai 2010)

@ JarJarBings
Meine alte GA-Strecke, war der Inlinerpfad von Limbach bis nach Folperviller, einfach gerade aus, kaum "Verkehr" und kaum Steigungen - und natürlich totlangweilig ohne Musik. Er sollte meine GrundAusdauer (GA) verbessern. Ob das so im Winter geklappt hat, sehe ich dann am Marathon in Dingmat. 

@popeye_mzg
Im Saarland gibts keine Miesepeter. 

Gruß Holdi


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

@holdi: das ist meiner meinung nach ja völliger irrglaube, aber das muss ja jeder selbst wissen.


----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Mai 2010)

*Holdi* schrieb:


> @ JarJarBings
> @popeye_mzg
> Im Saarland gibts keine Miesepeter.
> Gruß Holdi



Wenn ich mir da einige Kommentare auf der 1. Seite so anschaue ...


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

was zu meckern gibts doch immer, man kann es nie allen recht machen.
das ist aber bundesland- und geschlechtsunabhängig.


----------



## puremalt (20. Mai 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir da einige Kommentare auf der 1. Seite so anschaue ...



Ich sehe nur Erlärungsversuche und konstruktive Kritik auf die Aussage der Veranstalter, dass sich weniger als letztes Jahr angemeldet haben.

Bin ich ein Miesepeter, nur weil ich mir nicht jedes Jahr Urlaub hole? Keiner hat die Veranstaltung schlecht geredet. Also bleibt geschmeidig.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (20. Mai 2010)

@Holdi
@JarJarBings

höre ich da UHU-Brunnen ? wer war noch nie da?
versuche schon die ganze Zeit mich an dem Teil zu probieren das ich dort mal schneller als 5km/h hochkomme, und was muss ich dann lesen ? UHU-Brunnen ist NICHT mehr Bestandteil des IGB Marathon 

Schöne Sch***
VG
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (20. Mai 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> Ich sehe nur Erlärungsversuche und konstruktive Kritik auf die Aussage der Veranstalter, dass sich weniger als letztes Jahr angemeldet haben.
> 
> Bin ich ein Miesepeter, nur weil ich mir nicht jedes Jahr Urlaub hole? Keiner hat die Veranstaltung schlecht geredet. Also bleibt geschmeidig.



 Wann ich mich wie und wo "geschmeidig" mache, entscheide ich! Wenn du mir persönlich deine Meinung kundtun möchtest, so kannst du dies gerne per PN erledigen. Danke!
(Meinen Ironiesmilie hat man wohl "übersehen" / überlesen?!)
Von Veranstaltung "schlechtreden" hat keiner geschrieben. Das hast du wohl so interpretiert?!  Weiteres gerne per PN!


Wie eine Veranstaltung terminiert wird, entscheidet der Veranstalter und da hat man entweder Zeit, oder nicht (und hört, hört: Teilnehmer sollen sich sogar Urlaub für die Veranstaltung genommen haben). 
Über Termine / Terminüberschneidungen und sonstiges kann man sich mit Sicherheit vortrefflich auslassen, es ändert jedoch nichts an den Tatsachen.


----------



## JarJarBings (20. Mai 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Holdi
> @JarJarBings
> 
> höre ich da UHU-Brunnen ? wer war noch nie da?
> ...



selbstverständlich war ich schon mal da, aber in diesem jahr noch nicht.

und zu dem anderen thema schließ ich mich popeye an. mich fragt auch keiner, ob ich am wochenende arbeite oder frei habe und von daher kann ich auch nicht alles mitfahren, was ich will.


----------



## crazyeddie (20. Mai 2010)

mit-alu-heizen schrieb:


> @Holdi
> @JarJarBings
> 
> höre ich da UHU-Brunnen ? wer war noch nie da?
> ...



jetzt schieb mal nicht in jedem thread panik nur weil du den text falsch interpretiert hast.


----------



## mit-alu-heizen (21. Mai 2010)

@eddie
mach ich nicht, habs schon verstanden wie es gemeint war. Nehme alles zurück.


----------



## Blocko (26. Mai 2010)

sind Nachmeldungen überhaupt nicht möglich?? 
(vielleicht bekomme ich kurzfristig frei und könnte dann noch mitmachen)


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

hast du diesbezüglich was rausgekriegt? eine freundin würd sich evtl auch noch anschließen wollen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## popeye_mzg (27. Mai 2010)

Die Anmeldung gibt leider nichts her. Versuchts doch mal bei den TelNrn im Impressum! 

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## JarJarBings (27. Mai 2010)

jaaa, danke, sooo weit war ich dann selbst schon.


----------



## Markus (MW) (27. Mai 2010)

Anmeldeschluss war der 26.05.
Kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass man als Nachmelder nach Hause geschickt wir.


----------



## Stefan1973 (30. Mai 2010)

also ich weiß nicht was manche wollen es ist ein tag urlaub und der macht ja auch noch spass.
ich find das super was die polizei macht. hab auch einen tag urlaub deswegen und bin auch mit dabei

ich denke mann kann ruhig einen tag opfern ist ja auch für einen guten zweck


----------



## Cywalker (1. Juni 2010)

Blocko schrieb:


> sind Nachmeldungen überhaupt nicht möglich??
> (vielleicht bekomme ich kurzfristig frei und könnte dann noch mitmachen)



Hallo blocko JarJar und Co.
hab grad gelesen, Nachmeldungen sind vor Ort möglich.


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

ah, danke, hab auch eigentlich nix andres erwartet. 
das wetter soll ja super werden, freu mich jetzt richtig auf die veranstaltung.


----------



## Cywalker (1. Juni 2010)

Bis morgen dann


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)

was fährst du eigentlich, 66km?


----------



## Cywalker (1. Juni 2010)

Ja, fahre auch die 66


----------



## JarJarBings (1. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2010)

Seminare fallen morgen aus -kann also auch am Start sein.


----------



## popeye_mzg (1. Juni 2010)

Limit83 schrieb:


> Seminare fallen morgen aus -kann also auch am Start sein.



Fein, dann sehen wir uns ja möglicherweise ?!


----------



## Schlammspritzer (1. Juni 2010)

popeye_mzg schrieb:


> Fein, dann sehen wir uns ja möglicherweise ?!




Ja, möglicherweise...


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2010)

Schlammspritzer schrieb:


> Ja, möglicherweise...



Dann bis morgen früh...


----------



## Dämon__ (2. Juni 2010)

War heute mal wieder eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung von der Polizei 
Die Trails waren besonders lecker in der feuchten Ausführung.
Wenn es nächstes Jahr passt bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## popeye_mzg (2. Juni 2010)

Dimmt, war ne gute Orga, jedoch sollte man überlegen, bereits um 8:00 zu starten und dazu noch den ein oder anderen Startblock mehr anzubieten.
Ansonsten hast du an den Trails ein Verkehrsaufkommen, wie auf der Stadtautobahn!


----------



## Markus (MW) (2. Juni 2010)

Hi, Super Veranstaltung. 
Die Trails waren richtig gut gewässert. Orga Strecke und Verpflegung waren wie letztes Jahr wieder perfekt. 
Auch war die Mischung der Strecke sehr gut, von nur Waldautobahn habe ich diese Jahr nix gemerkt. Ich war richtig froh dass es zwischendurch mal leicht gerollt ist. 

Und dann noch eine Tombola der Extraklasse, 2 Bikes eine Reise weitere Hochwertige Gewinne. Leute macht weiter so. Mir hat es bestens gefallen.


----------



## atlas (2. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Tja,schön wenns euch gefallen hat,ich mußte leider schaffen  .

Und mein neues Laufrad kam auch erst heute mittag.Aber nächstes Jahr versuch ich wieder mit dabei zu sein. 


Gruß

Atlas


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi, Super Veranstaltung.
> Die Trails waren richtig gut gewässert.



Oh ja, der etwas "feuchte" Untergrund hat doch sehr zur Erheiterung beigetragen. Aus der Pfalz bin ich ja gewohnt, daß der Boden so ziemlich alles schluckt (wie ein Luder). Trotzdem hat mir der Ausflug ins Saarland sehr viel Freude und Spaß bereitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JarJarBings (3. Juni 2010)

ich fands auch klasse und bei den 66km war auch genug abwechslung drin: schlamm und kein schlamm. 
ich fand es vom start her nicht so schlecht, das kurze warten an der autobahnunterführung oder mal auf'm trail hat doch auch dazu beigetragen, dass man ins gespräch gekommen ist.


----------



## *Holdi* (3. Juni 2010)

Muß auch mal ein Lob an die Orga abgeben. War das erste Mal dabei und fand, es war eine super Veranstaltung. 
So viele Waldautobahnen wie letztes Jahr waren scheinbar nicht dabei und damit die Trails auch nicht so langweilig werden, hat man dem Wettergott noch gut zugeredet, damit der am Abend zuvor diese noch Mal richtig gut zuschütten konnte!  
Also für eine "Jedermann-Ausfahrt" - sah man ja auch an diversen Tourenräder und deren Fahrer/Fahrerinnen - war die Strecke gut ausgesucht. Auch wenn es unterwegs viele Flüche gab und es immer wieder Staus auf den Trails gab, aber dafür kann die Orga nichts. Wären es nur trockene Waldautobahnen, würde auch jeder meckern. 

Mir hats also super gefallen und versuche nächstes Jahr wieder - während der Woche - an den Start zu kommen.


----------

